# 2000 s4 6 speed giac chipped ecu questoin



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

i save a stock 2000 s4 6 speed.. can i buy someones giac chipped ecu.. plug it in my car and it would work problem free?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: 2000 s4 6 speed giac chipped ecu questoin (markthreevrsix)*

you need the same coded box. so it would have to come from another 2000 ecu, which arent easy to find. 2001 wont work, unless you reprogram it...


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 2000 s4 6 speed giac chipped ecu questoin (Zupek)*

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...eable
The B5 S4 came with the following ECUs in this country:
2000 6spd - A-Box
2001 6spd - H-Box
2001.5 6spd - M-Box
2002 6spd - T-Box
2000 tip - B-Box
2001 tip - J-Box
2001.5 tip - L-Box
2002 tip - AA-Box
6spd ECUs are not interchangeable with tiptronic ECUs (and vice-versa).
2000 ECUs are not compatible with other model years.
2001.5 ECUs and 2002 ECUs are directly interchangeable.
2001 ECUs can be interchangeable with 2001.5 and 2002 ECUs if you recode the instrument cluster. This is a simple procedure that takes about 30 seconds with a vag-com.
So the difference between the M-Box (2001.5 6spd) and H-Box (2001 6spd) is the different coding for the instrument cluster (which can be changed by recoding the instrument cluster module with the vag-com).


----------

